# Enemies Foreign and Domestic FREE today 1/15



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Matt Bracken's Enemies Trilogy is free today on Kindle, HIGHLY RECOMMEND!

Amazon.com: Enemies Foreign And Domestic (The Enemies Trilogy) eBook: Matthew Bracken: Kindle Store
Amazon.com: Foreign Enemies And Traitors (The Enemies Trilogy) eBook: Matthew Bracken: Kindle Store
Amazon.com: Domestic Enemies: The Reconquista (The Enemies Trilogy) eBook: Matthew Bracken: Kindle Store


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

And from what it looks like - if you buy the first two books (for free today!) you can get them as audiobooks for only $1.99, look for the 'whisper sync' offer to pop up after getting the free books.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Amazon say I bought the 3rd book in October ,who would have known.
Thanks for the first two links.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks! being downloaded to my fiance's Kindle


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Great. Thanks. I just grabbed all three.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Snagged'em. Thanks NJ!


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Thank you NJ! Downloaded all three.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome thanks Nathan


----------

